# Most stupid i have ever seen about gold



## machiavelli976 (Sep 30, 2010)

If someone feel offended, this time i really don't care !

Well, you should. Your registration and good standing with this board relies on you conforming to our rules. 

Harold


----------



## Anonymous (Sep 30, 2010)

Looks like plastic.If it were real I don't think they would be standing up without some help.


----------



## patnor1011 (Sep 30, 2010)

They are not plastic believe me. My opinion about this is that they are members of Travellers community - they call themselves Roma. There is quite plenty of them mainly in Romania, Bulgaria, Slovakia, Hungary. Poland, Czech. They are significant minorities in those countries. The ones pictured here are considering themselves as sort of nobility among their own people. It is something similar as caste system in India. They are generally good in business and showing off gold jewelery is their expression of success or wealth. Their funerals or weddings are something you never forget about.


----------



## Anonymous (Sep 30, 2010)

I just meant that it looks like plastic,not that it was.If you look at the "chain" that the gentleman on the right is wearing,where it goes aroung his neck it looks fake,like plastic.


patnor1011 said:


> Their funerals or weddings are something you never forget about.


You know I have never had a desire to dig up a grave until now!


----------



## patnor1011 (Sep 30, 2010)

mic said:


> I just meant that it looks like plastic,not that it was.If you look at the "chain" that the gentleman on the right is wearing,where it goes aroung his neck it looks fake,like plastic.
> 
> 
> patnor1011 said:
> ...




lol....
It actually happened few times. They used to bury guy with things which he liked like set of poker cards, bottle of vodka, gold rings you name it, they even stuffed his pockets with money. After spate of grave robberies in last few years like few days after funeral they stopped.

The only official grave robbery without fear of punishment its called archaeology.


----------



## jimdoc (Sep 30, 2010)

Mr T wanna-bes.


----------



## goldenchild (Sep 30, 2010)

This is back before the economy got bad and he had to sell all of his stuff. :lol:


----------



## patnor1011 (Sep 30, 2010)

More lulz...


----------



## glorycloud (Oct 1, 2010)

Wow - where are the moderators when we need them?? :lol: 
Must we continue to endure these scantilly clad men even
if their bling is gold? 

Perhaps a new section could be started on the forum by Noxx, the man with
the gold shoes and gold briefcase, where bling could be displayed. 8)


----------



## jimdoc (Oct 1, 2010)

I don't even want to know where they keep their guns to protect all that bling.


----------



## machiavelli976 (Oct 2, 2010)

Don't take this thread like being so funny. Beyond this ugly pics is the fact that those rroms , gipsyes or nomads have always known better the intrinsic value of the money, which many times their jewels happen to be.


----------



## Chumbawamba (Oct 3, 2010)

Hey, don't hate on the ostentatious displays of gold. You all are just jealous! 

Patnor, thanks for the sociology lesson. Seriously. I am always interested to learn things like local customs.

Those Roma definitely know the meaning of wealth.


----------



## qst42know (Oct 3, 2010)

It's not the display of gold that is distasteful. 

Are you referring to the meaning of pasta?

The gold is fine it's the bellies I could do without. :shock: :lol:


----------



## dtectr (Oct 3, 2010)

qst42know said:


> It's not the display of gold that is distasteful.
> 
> Are you referring to the meaning of pasta?
> 
> The gold is fine it's the bellies I could do without. :shock: :lol:


 :shock: THE SPEEDOS!  Oh, the humanity...


----------



## Chumbawamba (Oct 4, 2010)

I personally like the guy to the left.

Big Gold Chains: CHECK
Half-Eaten Ice Cream Bar: CHECK
Grade AAA Awesomeness: CHECK!!!


----------



## qst42know (Oct 4, 2010)

No bra. CHECK.

:roll:


----------



## glorycloud (Oct 4, 2010)

Harold_V, Noxx, GSP, Lazersteve, anyone?!?!?!?
Please save us from this thread. :lol: :lol: :lol:


*DONE!*

Harold


----------

